# Broadwell support



## robotchaos (Jul 19, 2017)

According to this page, Broadwell is not supported yet. But that was last updated 3-30-2017. Have there been any updates to bring Broadwell support to 11.1, 11-STABLE, or 12-CURRENT?


----------



## amountstonothing (Aug 10, 2017)

You're not getting an answer because the answer is "no" and nobody knows why.


----------

